# katie and Peter split up



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you see the news about them splitting up--so much for them trying for a new baby and her adament she would be pregnant by the end of the year.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ahh but havent they just got stateside? maybe trying to get media interest? 

( sorry the cynic in me  )

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought that Suzie, I think they'll be back together in no time at all! 

Axxxxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

haha I thought that too--maybe he's about to release his album !


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

**ElaineW** said:


> haha I thought that too--maybe he's about to release his album !


Oh god i hope not 

I too think its all a publicity stunt


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ach who cares!!!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

They'll be back together again this time next week


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I do hope he's not about to release an album  

Its sad if they have split and its not a PR exercise, guess only time will tell!  Was reading something online about her statement and she says its 'not what she wants' and was 'his decision' - am I the only nosey one who's wondering what went on?!  I dare say we shall read about it in OK!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OK mag will be able to spin this one out for months  

Feel sorry for the kids if they do split   He is a great father to Harvey (well from what you see on the TV show anyway  )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am sure one of them will be on This Morning or Loose Womam next week chatting about it all


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

It's said he is the one who wants the divorce and she is 'devestated'..well from the way she treats him, I'm surprised he's stuck it out this long....I'm not sure she ever truly loved him, coz she's so in love with herself !

It's those poor kids I feel most sorry for


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm devastated! They are my favorite Celeb couple


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

i reckon they will be back together again, did you see the programme last week, she was being a total ***** to him and saying how she was the one who made all the money etc, he went ballastic and had to be calmed down. I use to like her but she seems to be getting more and more up her own  

coxy.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> It's said he is the one who wants the divorce and she is 'devestated'..well from the way she treats him, I'm surprised he's stuck it out this long....I'm not sure she ever truly loved him, coz she's so in love with herself !
> 
> It's those poor kids I feel most sorry for


Ummmm not sure about that..!! I watched them last week and he was a RIGHT A**E to her


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hayleigh said:


> Ummmm not sure about that..!! I watched them last week and he was a RIGHT A**E to her


LOL, Can you blame him for losing his rag occasionally! If DH talked to me, the way she does / did to him, I'd have been long gone. I would say, she made her bed, now she has to lay in it!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

devastated and gutted      cried all day  

only joking 

sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I just watched last week's episode last night & have to say I found the end to be uncomfortable watching. As far as I could see it was Pete that was in the wrong on that occasion. He was being so rude to that guy & when Katie pointed it out it seemed he just flew off the handle, maybe his true colours finally on screen for all to see?

I am pretty sure he gives as good as he gets in their relationship and it's not just one person to blame for the marriage breakdown.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont like Peter Andre one bit! The way he was talking down to the lad in the shop was pathetic and if he speaks to Katie the same as he did to him - telling him he was an Has-been singer (one that wasnt very good in the first place!) would be the least of his worries, he is lodged so far up his own bum its unreal - He moans about her drinking, Id need a drink living with him too......


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

socialchameleon said:


> I dont like Peter Andre one bit! The way he was talking down to the lad in the shop was pathetic and if he speaks to Katie the same as he did to him - telling him he was an Has-been singer (one that wasnt very good in the first place!) would be the least of his worries, he is lodged so far up his own bum its unreal - He moans about her drinking, Id need a drink living with him too......


Here!! Here!!

At least with her what you see is what you get but HIM last week proved to me he is FAKE and showed his real side


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree!


and whats with him talking to Junior as though the kids a 35 year old man! Hes about 3 for gods sake!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Such a shame. I can't think of two people who deserve each other more... 

coughpublicitystuntcough

C~x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

oooh Caz you cynic you!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I feel sorry for the kids, however I really don't care about either Katie or Peter and is it really such a good idea to bring kids up in such a volatile relationship!! They both need to join the real world again

I also think it is a publicity stunt!! Maybe they were running out of media interest!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mish3434 said:


> I feel sorry for the kids, however I really don't care about either Katie or Peter and is it really such a good idea to bring kids up in such a volatile relationship!! They both need to join the real world again
> 
> I also think it is a publicity stunt!! Maybe they were running out of media interest!!


You know I don't feel too sorry for the kids for exactly the reasons you stated. They're much better off not being exposed to parental discord even if it does mean shared custody and not having both parents together. Plenty of kids all over the world do just fine with divorced parents if the parents in question are sensible, put the kid's needs first and don't turn them into pawns in the game. I guess it remains to be seen how bitter the divorce and custody battle turns out to be but, my money is on a paper expose of Peter "finding someone else" being photographed romantically with them while Katie's said to be "at home and heartbroken", then some kind of Katie centered crisis prompting Peter to go running back to support her, a reconcilliation and a lavish vow renewal ceremony... all carried out in the full and frank gaze of the public eye.

Moi? A cynic? noooo. 

C~x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I actually feel sorry for the kids having them as parents   airing their "dirty underwear" in public all the time   

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

And now it's going to get nasty   http://www.orange.co.uk/entertainment/celebrity/23010.htm?linkfrom=entertainment_celebrity_23007&link=link_1&article=parkysatitagain

I really feel sorry for the kids, they are going to be used as a weapon between them. They both need their heads knocking together!!!

Tina xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh I see it is fine for herself to just up and leave Harvey at home, but not for Peter to do it  

xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate these articles - they're gonna go on forever more now.... They make stuff up to fill their crap magazines, for all anyone knows - they may have come to an agreement for her to take the kids away, it may have been him who suggested it, its like when they put ' a friend of katies says this' well prove it - prove it to me that Peters mad with her or that shes mad with him - I hate gossipy magazines because they lie and half the stuff they say about whats happened wont have done!


----------

